# Is it easy to become a government employee in Australia?



## Elearning Courses (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi All.

I learned from a family in Changi Airport (Singapore) last year that their children were all studying for free because the mother is a government employee. Is it true that when you work for the government in Australia, your children will be scholars?

Thanks.


----------



## Hafiz (Feb 11, 2011)

Please follow below link for your help
Family Assistance in Australia
Government Jobs in Australia
Search Govt Jobs


----------

